# Well, hows Indian ?



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

look after the rain and wind we got yesterday ? I know everyone wants to know.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Can't comment on Indian, but Eastwood Lake here in Dayton had a large section of open water. I think those high winds were at least as damaging as the warmth. If i fish these weekend, it will likely be on a river.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

My Wife talked to her sister that lives in Bellfontaine, i guess they didn't get that much rain down there, she thought less then a 1/2 ''.

But just saw on the news at 12 o'clock, that they are predicting 4 to 12 inches of snow for Thursday night and Friday morning.

WE DONT NEED ALL OF THAT !!! will take 1 or 2'' will make walking on the ice easyer, but we dont need to get dumped on.

As of 6 pm Wed. Weather channel has a Winter Storm Watch out for late Thursday and early Friday. They are talking 3 to 5 '' local news is calling for 4 to 7.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

i heard there are alot of open spots now. the wind tore them right open

i know when i was out sunday, you'd be on 5" of ice, move 20ft and be on 2" 

if we get all that snow they talkin about, that ice will be a death trap. won't get any thicker with that snow sittin on top of it, and you won't be able to see the bad spots


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

YEA i agree with the death trap, we dont need the snow.
Watched the 6 o'clock news and they are talking more Sleet and Frezzing Rain now. Dont know which is worse, pluse it is supposed to warm up this weekend, mid 30 ies, with 40ies next week. Dont sound good for the hard water.


----------



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am going tom. Night at long island does anyone know what the ice conditions are like. Has anyone been on long Island, since the warm up.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

just got back from Indian today. All I can say is enter at your own risk. with no snow on it at all you could see the bad spots and avoid them. but with snow to covering it up it will be very dangerous in some areas. From what I have seen the areas that were open water have gotten larger then refrozen with a very thin layer of ice. Some spots you will be on 4 inches then take one step and be on 1 inch! Its that bad. even the 4 inch ice is very weak and looks like a jigsaw puzzle with all the cracks where the water was flowing through it. there were even areas where there would just be a 5 ft hole in the ice that had 1 inch ice over it, surrounded by 4 inches. The area I had been fishing was nearing 6 inches now its about 1.5 before im even 50 yards from the spot. I will say that the protected area in a channel that I walked through looked and sounded better than the more exposed areas.we would have almost been better off to loose all of this ice and start over its just a mess.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> just got back from Indian today. All I can say is enter at your own risk. with no snow on it at all you could see the bad spots and avoid them. but with snow to covering it up it will be very dangerous in some areas. From what I have seen the areas that were open water have gotten larger then refrozen with a very thin layer of ice. Some spots you will be on 4 inches then take one step and be on 1 inch! Its that bad. even the 4 inch ice is very weak and looks like a jigsaw puzzle with all the cracks where the water was flowing through it. there were even areas where there would just be a 5 ft hole in the ice that had 1 inch ice over it, surrounded by 4 inches. The area I had been fishing was nearing 6 inches now its about 1.5 before im even 50 yards from the spot. I will say that the protected area in a channel that I walked through looked and sounded better than the more exposed areas.we would have almost been better off to loose all of this ice and start over its just a mess.


Hey THANKS for the report !!!!!! I am thinking that you are talking about the Long Island area. Got a couple friends that fish back in there Monday before all the wind, and said it was still in good shape. Dont sound good at all, with the Warm forcast they have out. Monday& Tuesday temps in the 40 ies. chance of rain.
Fished a farm pond Thursday, and it was still in good shape, i am going back to the pond.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Big Joshy said:


> just got back from Indian today. All I can say is enter at your own risk. with no snow on it at all you could see the bad spots and avoid them. but with snow to covering it up it will be very dangerous in some areas. From what I have seen the areas that were open water have gotten larger then refrozen with a very thin layer of ice. Some spots you will be on 4 inches then take one step and be on 1 inch! Its that bad. even the 4 inch ice is very weak and looks like a jigsaw puzzle with all the cracks where the water was flowing through it. there were even areas where there would just be a 5 ft hole in the ice that had 1 inch ice over it, surrounded by 4 inches. The area I had been fishing was nearing 6 inches now its about 1.5 before im even 50 yards from the spot. I will say that the protected area in a channel that I walked through looked and sounded better than the more exposed areas.we would have almost been better off to loose all of this ice and start over its just a mess.


I was there also and i'll back up what Josh is saying. After this rain we got today......I hope no one loses thier life this weekend. Seriously If we get snow on it, there will be someone go thru somewhere this weekend. Be smart guys. That goes for u internet scouters too!!


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anyone know if Northfork is fishable? How about blackhawk and Lucy's?


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

reporting 6-7" of ice at long island and bad ice at northfork


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

zpyles was you up there or just what you heard? Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

zpyles_00 said:


> reporting 6-7" of ice at long island and bad ice at northfork


So is LI still pretty Solid, i know it is more protected, so it Might hold up longer.


----------



## Calico (Feb 2, 2008)

Fished all fron noon till dark Sat and then again Sun Morning. Northfork is a mess, although I had visions of inflating the inflatable and pulling myself out there. Long Island ice was fine. A good 6+ everywhere I went. I was all over the North Side of long Island back into the preserve. 

Looked like a lot of open water from Northfork to the other side of LI.


Did rather well on Saturday, even with the wind whipping and water on top of ice. Got really hot about 1.5 hours before dark. Sunday was much slower, with a strong early bite in the am and then they shut down. Saw one guy with a vex putting a hurt on them after they slowed down though.......

Cleaned 38 Fat and pretty gills, and 9 Crappie 10' or better, and 3 bonus 
'eyes. Saw a few younger guys that really hammered the Crappie on Saturday. Right spot/right time. Made a live well in the ice to hold 'em.

That main sheet of ice should be good for a while, it will the edges that go after this next round of rain.


----------



## Calico (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry, meant to say Friday and Saturday.


----------



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Fished long island today and end up with a half of 5 gallon bucket of blue gills and crappies.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Hows the Ice?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Area: 100yds from blackhawk launch 
Fish: Crappie Gills 
Lure: Size 12 ice jigs tipped with wax worms 
Amt. Caught:15-10+in Crappie...4-8+in gills 
Ice:5in. GOOD LUCK -Report from a buddy-sat.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Took a ride down by the lake to see how bad it looked. Well it was hard to see 75 yards off the bank because of the fog, but plenty off water along the bank, Moundwood is wide open to the lake, and the water at the spillway is almost up to the parking lot, with 6 or 7 guys fishing, they had no fish.

Plus watched the Weather Channel this morning and looks like we have another cold snap coming in this weekend. With highs in the teens.
But i would like to see the old ice get off before it re-freezes, i would trust it a lot more with new ice.


----------

